# How many posts does it take to get recognized.



## RaresB (May 4, 2011)

Around how many posts would you say it takes to get recognized and actually have a reputation. For example, everyone knows who sarah is who mike is and who masterofthebass is but (along with many other popular forum members.) but nobody knows who i am for example


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 4, 2011)

It also depends on the quality of your posts and how active you are in the community.


----------



## irontwig (May 4, 2011)

Imo it matters more what you post rather than your number of posts.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 4, 2011)

I would answer this if you had more posts. i.e. Post count doesn't matter but rather what you contribute to the community.


----------



## Hershey (May 4, 2011)

Well, the user "Cubing" is recognized because of his fake videos. Either you do something really good or really bad I guess.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 4, 2011)

make lol. Be lol.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

The only way to get recognized is through quality (very high or very low). By itself, posting a lot will do nothing. I usually don't remember who posted a given thing unless it's someone I recognize.


----------



## ianography (May 4, 2011)

Quality, not quantity (I sometimes forget that TBH)


----------



## RyanO (May 4, 2011)

I've met a lot of the people I recognize at competitions. Some other people I recognize because they are really outstanding in atleast one event or historicaly important in some way.


----------



## Julian (May 4, 2011)

What others said: quality, not quantity.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 4, 2011)

As everyone said ^^^ quality, but if you have 50-100 posts, you will most likely not be recognized, unless your new.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2011)

1.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 4, 2011)

Your avatar also matters.


----------



## uberCuber (May 4, 2011)

After your 523rd post, you will suddenly be more widely recognized.


----------



## Jukuren (May 4, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> post goatse and you won't be forgotten


 
agreed...


----------



## Zarxrax (May 4, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Your avatar also matters.


 Yes, you need a recognizable avatar.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 4, 2011)

like a muffin.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 4, 2011)

U can do something like rubiksgod.... Yah does he have an Ip ban?


----------



## flan (May 4, 2011)

I recognize all posters so far except gundamslicer, jukuren, ryano and hershey. Sorry :/


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 4, 2011)

About as many licks as it takes to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## ianography (May 4, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> About as many licks as it takes to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop.


 
I actually counted once in fourth grade. 413.


----------



## RaresB (May 4, 2011)

flan said:


> I recognize all posters so far except gundamslicer, jukuren, ryano and hershey. Sorry :/


 
Lol even me


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 4, 2011)

It'd take about the wingspan of a happy penguin to be recognized. Please refer below to check your progress into recognition.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (May 4, 2011)

9.. you need 9 posts.
it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Bapao (May 4, 2011)

So you's be cravin' fo recognition?? Who doesn't? 

1.0. Please keep in mind that the good people here at "SS" that actually stand out, have earned it by being special in one way or another. They're the type of people that have something to share that is either informative and essential, or something that is just down-right entertaining. Those traits can manifest themselves in a negative or in a positive way. And sometimes, in a healthy mix of all of the above... 

Examples: 

1.1. Stefan, whom I deeply respect and admire for his knowledge and straight to the point nature, can throw stuff in there that takes a certain degree of leniency to accept. Basically because at times, it's not something you can or should automatically assume is a typical character trait of his that he's trying to promote. Like the stackmat saga, where Stefan "sold' 2nd gen stackmats to the community as a brand new concept. Comedy gold on the behalf or those that were ignorant of the facts or those that didn't know how to spell "Google" at the time..... or maybe those that just like to be sheep in general?

1.2. Kirjava, who knows more about cubing than I will ever fathom in multiple lifetimes. He doesn't act, he doesn't hide behind a mask of innocence, he just says what's on his mind. Love him or hate him, but you know he's right when it's about cubing. And he's a really nice guy in person to boot. Get cat ears and wear them people.

2.0. I could keep going on about the subject but you get what me be's thinkin'; be different. Be knowledgeable, contribute to the community but don't take yourself to seriously. Have a laugh and enjoy the fact that you're here. I can recall a lot of your posts man, so you have my attention anyway. 

And get an avatar too, I can ask the "God" to make one for you if you're open for the real "sh*t" that is? Aight?

Kind regards, 

H.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 4, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 1.


Cause a 2x2 sub-1 avg requires no skill at all.


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2011)

I disagree with what appears to be a large group of repliers in this thread.


Quantity >>>>>>>>>> Quality


----------



## MichaelP. (May 4, 2011)

How much does a house cost?


----------



## emolover (May 5, 2011)

Another way to get recognized is by your username, avatar, and your signature. People are going to most remember something they find shocking. You have a noticeable username(At least I remember it) but you have no avatar and your signature is kinda typical. 

Yes you bolded it, but its still boring and something a lot of people have. Take my username, avatar and signature for example. I would think to a lot of you people it would find it kind of shocking, at least I would think you would. Could someone confirm with me that you think my username, avatar and sig are odd and out of place?

anyway, make it odd like mine.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 5, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> About as many licks as it takes to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop.


 
0. Just bite into it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> So you's be cravin' fo recognition?? Who doesn't?
> 
> 1.0. Please keep in mind that the good people here at "SS" that actually stand out, have earned it by being special in one way or another. They're the type of people that have something to share that is either informative and essential, or something that is just down-right entertaining. Those traits can manifest themselves in a negative or in a positive way. And sometimes, in a healthy mix of all of the above...
> 
> ...


 


TiLiMayor said:


> Cause a 2x2 sub-1 avg requires no skill at all.


 
One of a kind post.

pwnAge, a lot of people DO know you from your massive list of threads that usually have "Help" in them.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2011)

Lets test this out. I have about 300 posts. Who recognizes me? If so or if not, why?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 5, 2011)

It helps if you can post a question with a question mark.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2011)

Get a postwhore award like me and Ranzha.


----------



## emolover (May 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Lets test this out. I have about 300 posts. Who recognizes me? If so, why?


 
I dont recognize you. Your name, avatar and sig are very ordinary. 

Does anyone recognize me?


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 5, 2011)

i recognize emolover, mostly because of his avatar. I think people will recognize pwnage now because of this thread.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 5, 2011)

I recognize pwnage, since I've seen the username a lot lately.



antoineccantin said:


> Lets test this out. I have about 300 posts. Who recognizes me? If so, why?



I only recognize your username, because I've seen it before. That's about it.



emolover said:


> I dont recognize you. Your name, avatar and sig are very ordinary.
> 
> Does anyone recognize me?


 
I also recognize you, because of your username and avatar.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 5, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> So you's be cravin' fo recognition?? Who doesn't?
> 
> 1.0. Please keep in mind that the good people here at "SS" that actually stand out, have earned it by being special in one way or another. They're the type of people that have something to share that is either informative and essential, or something that is just down-right entertaining. Those traits can manifest themselves in a negative or in a positive way. And sometimes, in a healthy mix of all of the above...
> 
> ...


 
Everytime you post, I glance at your avi and think you're Stefan Huber.

I've seen threads on other forums that were along the lines of "Do you recognize the poster above you? If so, for what?"


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 5, 2011)

I recognize both of you. I know that antoineccantin is pretty good at OH and I think I've met emolover.


----------



## emolover (May 5, 2011)

Cool, I somewhat recognized! 



nlCuber22 said:


> I recognize both of you. I know that antoineccantin is pretty good at OH and I think I've met emolover.


 
Did you go to the University of Indianapolis competition. If so then what did you look like?


----------



## hic2482w (May 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Lets test this out. I have about 300 posts. Who recognizes me? If so or if not, why?


 
Yeah, saw you at a comp once


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> I dont recognize you. Your name, avatar and sig are very ordinary.
> 
> Does anyone recognize me?


 
Your avatar.


----------



## ianography (May 5, 2011)

What about me?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2011)

ianography said:


> What about me?


 
I recognize you mostly because of your posts, username and avatar.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 5, 2011)

ianography said:


> What about me?


 
I recognize you for a combination of your posts and username.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 5, 2011)

I recognize most people from their avatars. Hey, if for example Kirjava or to take it to an extreme, waffle, suddenly changed their avatar I would barely recognize them

Also, some can be recognized by posting style, for example Gaetan Guimond, or the simple fact that they're female, or of unknown gender (yes Dene, I know, I know, but I haven't always)

I think people recognize me simply for the fact of me being weird, if they even recognize me at all


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2011)

ianography said:


> What about me?


 
Your black and white political-lookin avatar.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2011)

Closing this before the attention-whoring by antoineccantine, emolover, ianography, and phoenix death gets out of hand.


----------

